# HGVC to DVC exchange inquiry



## annenp (Jan 4, 2009)

as of 1/1/09 Disney Vacation Club started using RCI as the exchange for their owners. However it is a short list of RCI resorts not all are included. I saw the list from the threads on Disney and saw that only Hilton South Beach is on the list and all the affiliates in Florida and CA.

I own at HGVC Seaworld -- does anyone know if I'd be able to trade into DVC say the Boardwalk??


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2009)

*Too early to tell*

There are no details yet on how DVC will be offered to RCI members. see - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88075

I think RCI only knows that you're a HGVC member. So if a regional block is put in place perhaps you can still trade for DVC with your SeaWorld HGVC points. 

Hopefully we'll know more in the next two weeks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 4, 2009)

If HGVC continues to trade in RCI like it has in the past, HGVC trades as generic HGVC pts and not as points associated with a single resort. So if *any owner* at a true HGVC resort can trade into Disney, I believe that *all HGVC owners *will be able to trade into Disney.  

BUT as alwysonvac has said, we'll just have to see.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 5, 2009)

DVC units were seen this morning and posted on the sighting board - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88348

If you want to go this summer, I would place the RCI ongoing request today. I believe HGVC has access to both the RCI weeks and RCI points inventory with HGVC points. Just try to be as flexible as possible with your dates by giving them a range of several weeks and/or months. 
TIP: There will be more availability at Old Key West and Saratoga Springs Resort due to their size. Wilderness Lodge is the smallest DVC resort followed by the Beach Club Villas.

Good Luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## annenp (Jan 5, 2009)

i looked at the RCI website and none of the DVC resorts are shown.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 6, 2009)

I just checked and some DVC units were available via HGVC.

I think the earlier poster is correct that you can access with Weeks or Points with the HGVC RCI Membership.  However remember that Disney will require a 7 night stay regardless of the source (points or weeks).


----------



## sueatty (Jan 8, 2009)

*made a reservation at DVC*

I was just able to make an RCI reservation for a one bedroom at the Saratoga Springs resort for the end of Aug, 2009 with my HGVC points.  They had limited inventory but it is doable for this summer.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 8, 2009)

sueatty said:


> I was just able to make an RCI reservation for a one bedroom at the Saratoga Springs resort for the end of Aug, 2009 with my HGVC points.  They had limited inventory but it is doable for this summer.



Congratulations   

If you've never been to Disney's Saratoga Spring checkout the 360 tour on the DVC website - 
http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/guest/resorts/resortDetail?id=ProspectsSaratogaSpringsLandingPage

Allears.Net & Disboards also have a nice write up about the resort and a photo gallery for Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa  - http://allears.net/acc/faq_ss.htm 
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Resorts/saratoga.htm


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 8, 2009)

sueatty said:


> I was just able to make an RCI reservation for a one bedroom at the Saratoga Springs resort for the end of Aug, 2009 with my HGVC points.  They had limited inventory but it is doable for this summer.


Good to hear!  So is it the standard number of HGVC points for a Disney RCI reservation?  (3400 for 1BR, 4800 for 2BR, etc.)

Kurt


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I just checked and some DVC units were available via HGVC.
> 
> I think the earlier poster is correct that you can access with Weeks or Points with the HGVC RCI Membership.  However remember that Disney will require a 7 night stay regardless of the source (points or weeks).



How do you see RCI availability with HGVC?  HGVC members don't have direct access to RCI...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I just checked and some DVC units were available via HGVC.
> 
> I think the earlier poster is correct that you can access with Weeks or Points with the HGVC RCI Membership.  However remember that Disney will require a 7 night stay regardless of the source (points or weeks).



Hi Sandy
Are you able to go online to check with HGVC?
I cant seem to.
I make reservations online at II with Hyatt.
But I have to call HGVC to attempt RCI reservations. 
there are so many rCI resorts its really hard to attempt getting a reservation without looking at availability
confused.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that HGVC will exchange with Disney. Especially since Disney is working on expanding it's portfolio of locations. It might give us more flexiblity with a known quality resort over Hilton's Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii choices. 

Right now, Disney would be an option for us on HHI, even though the Disney resort there isn't beach front. It will at least give me another option other then Vegas for our Hilton points and will free up our Marriott units to exchange into other Marriott locations. 

I'm also curious about viewing RCI exchange requests online with HGVC. In the past, I've always had to call and ask. Calling has been a PIA since I prefer to view a variety of dates myself, be able to look at my calander and choose what fits our needs best. It's always been a pain to have someone tell me dates and try to coordinate what they're telling me (usually requires me writing information down), hang onto the phone and coordinate my calander and other vacations all at the same time. It's just easier for me to look online and see what dates/destinations/resorts are available than calling with a list of various requests.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree
is there someting we are not doing right?  Ive read, in other posts, of HGVC owners making online reservations with RCI.

Re: Disney- That is good when one of the quality mega-resorts is in RCI.II seems to have the monopoly on these resorts for now.
Everytime I want to exchange with Marriott,Disney or 4 seasons Aviara I need to go thru II.
Im thinking because of the economy we will see more of these moves.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 9, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Sandy
> Are you able to go online to check with HGVC?



No you have to call.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 9, 2009)

jlee2070 said:


> How do you see RCI availability with HGVC?  HGVC members don't have direct access to RCI...



I didn't say It was available online.  I said I checked availability.  

You do not have access with HGVC directly on RCI.  You have to call to check availability.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 10, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I didn't say I was availability.  I said I checked availability.
> 
> You do not have access with HGVC directly on RCI.  You have to call to check availability.



Hi Sandy
since I dont know the quality or anything at all about RCI resorts - Do I just call- ive them a location- like Yosemite for example, a date- ---and let them roll from there?
Sorry for the basic question, trying to understand the protocol with HGVC/rCI


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 10, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi Sandy
> since I dont know the quality or anything at all about RCI resorts - Do I just call- ive them a location- like Yosemite for example, a date- ---and let them roll from there?
> Sorry for the basic question, trying to understand the protocol with HGVC/rCI



HGVC has a subset of resorts that they will allow you to exchange into.  They limit it to the better resorts, to keep HGVC owners happy with exchanges.  HGVC used to produce an HGVC RCI Affliated Resorts Book, but the last one I saw was dates 2006, and I haven't seen a newer one.

There is a limited number of resorts near Yosemite, the one listed in the book that I have is Worldmark Yosemite Bass Lake.  

However if you want something near Yosemite, you will have to call HGVC.  They will arrange a deposit into RCI for the size and season you are searching for.  You will have to pay the RCI fee, which should be $164 (online charge for an RCI exchange), but they might charge you $189 (the new phone charge for an RCI exchange, there is NO Online option for HGVC.)  They will take the HGVC points out of your account for the search.  

If the search fails to find something, you will get your points back (provided the points are not beyond their HGVC expiration), and your fees back.  If your HGVC points have expired before you find a match or give up trying, you have 2 years from the date of deposit to use them in RCI, but you can't put them back in your HGVC account.


See pages 30-31, 141-142, & 147 of the 2009 Guide for detailed information.
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/


----------



## Bustah (Jan 10, 2009)

You can actually request other RCI resorts as well (ones HGVC would not normally let you get in to), but you must tell the guest services rep you understand you're booking a potentially lower quality resort. Of the few times I've asked to book into something of lower caliber, I was allowed twice and not allowed once.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just checked and they have Desert Springs Villas- (Only one in Palm Desert-owned by Mariott)  on RCI .  When I called they said this resort was not up to HGVC standards--- Are they kidding me? Ive stayed here b4. this is a wonderful resort.


----------



## Amy (Jan 11, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Just checked and they have Desert Springs Villas- (Only one in Palm Desert-owned by Mariott)  on RCI .  When I called they said this resort was not up to HGVC standards--- Are they kidding me? Ive stayed here b4. this is a wonderful resort.



I recall some very mixed reviews of Marriott Desert Springs awhile back (re housekeeping issues) so maybe they had enough owner complaints at the time to add this to their default "no" list.  Just insist and they may give you the exchange anyway.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just called again
They have only one resort available for easter in all of California (out of 245 resorts, Ive seen in the website)for this easter holiday season.  They asked that I plan more than a year in advance - Has  this been your experience with RCI? Did the rep just feel like taking the day off? Or am I going about this the wrong way.


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2009)

benjaminb13 said:


> Just called again
> They have only one resort available for easter in all of California (out of 245 resorts, Ive seen in the website)for this easter holiday season.  They asked that I plan more than a year in advance - Has  this been your experience with RCI? Did the rep just feel like taking the day off? Or am I going about this the wrong way.



We usually confirm our RCI exchanges 1 to 2 years out in advance.  For example, I confirmed a July 2010 week for Carlsbad back in November.  I'm actually surprised they found an Easter week for you!  Can you do an ongoing search?  If you are unhappy with your option then start an ongoing search so you might have a chance at snagging a cancellation; with this economy, who knows?


----------



## sueatty (Jan 12, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Good to hear!  So is it the standard number of HGVC points for a Disney RCI reservation?  (3400 for 1BR, 4800 for 2BR, etc.)
> 
> Kurt



I used 3200 points for a week in a 1br.


----------

